# Found you guys from a Search engine



## MDig (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a Westernfield 410 Bolt action Single Shot. I was doing a search on it and found I'm not the only one.
Any guesses as to how Common and or Uncommon the things might be?
I got Mine from a neighbor when I was 11 or 12 years old for $10.00 bucks and the first rabbit I shot with it. I think old Pete just wanted to make sure I could Clean a Rabbit, but he sure was happy I got one to seal the deal.


----------

